# White worms-- not grindal, not maggots



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

I've had grindal worms in past tanks... I know what they look like. I also have a pretty good knowledge of what FF maggots look like.

I have worms in a tank that seem to be aquatic. I only see them in the water droplets on the side of the tank & they ARE eating dead fruit flies. They're white with a brown belly & a clear head, ~5mm long. Any ideas?


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

If you can somehow get a decent picture, I can venture a guess as to what they are.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Pics are impossible with my sucky excuse for a camera. I'm not concerned about them, I just havent seen them before.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Could be soil nematodes or nemerteans. Nemerteans IME are a little larger, and a beigish-brown color

Alan Cann has a nice description of nemerteans here


----------



## MartyA (Apr 18, 2006)

I had planaria in one of my water feature tanks feeding on ff's.


----------

